# MD1T/M1T Differences



## musclepump (Nov 18, 2004)

The stuff I'm taking, Axion-Pharm's MD1T, says it's Methylated 1-Test and has these ingredients: 

17a-methyl-17beta-hydroxyestra-4,9(10)dien-3-one 
:1.0 mg 
17alpha methyl-17beta-hydroxy-androst (1-ene-3-one) 
:6.25 mg 

Gaspari makes simply "Methyl-One-Test" with these ingredients:

17-alpha-Methyl 1-testosterone: 10mg 

Legal Gear makes M1T with these ingredients:

17-methyl-1-androstene-17b-ol-3one 10mg 

Why is Axion's called MD1T while all the others are M1T? Is it actually a Methylated 1-Test? It's confusing me


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 18, 2004)

It is also called 1 Androsten-17 Beta-Hydroxy 17-Alpha-Methyl-3-One. There are different ways of naming the same compound. However, I don't know why there are two different compounds in your product.


----------

